# Workbench plans for old newbie?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

In another thread, somebody mentioned a set of plans from Bobsplans.com for a rolling garage workbench with built in router table. 

http://www.bobsplans.com/BobsPlans/GarageWorkbench/GarageWorkbenchPlans.php

This looks like a nice project. I was just wondering if it was too much to tackle for me just getting back into woodworking after more than 20 years away, or if it is something that will help me dive back into the waters. 

Has anyone here actually built this bench, and found it to be relatively easy to build? Is there a different, functional plan set that I can build a nice workbench from, build up my skills, and come out with a good product without going nuts?

Thanks...


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

dbhost
I looked at the plan you linked and it is pretty detailed.
I don't think you would have any problem building it. Just take your time and check your measurements several times.
The only thing I would change for my personal use would be the top, I would put a few more inches on the front overhand so that I wouldn't be hitting my knees on the drawer hardware.
Have fun and good luck.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like a very nice WorkBench and the plans look easy to follow however I would change the drawer slide system to full extention drawer slides. I have built these kind of slides before and find they stick but I live in a area where humitity changes.I also think the overhange should be a little more.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, you two both have excellent points. I was hoping to modify the plan to accept full extension ball bearing drawer slides. Wood slides simply will not work in Coastal Texas. The humidity and temp changes here are so extreme that there would likely be times that I could not open the drawers at all...

I do like the idea of extending the top a couple of inches, as it does 2 things.

#1. Helps keep your knees out of the cabinet hardware. I would most likely go with hammered iron knobs, which are relatively smooth, so no edges to hammer the knee on, but still a hard object...
#2. Buys just that much more table top space. 

If I can pull this off, the wife wants a rolling kitchen cart, sort of like an island on wheels, that we saw at Lowes, but I wanted to go bigger. I may end up confident enough to build my own!


----------



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

I have built that bench from the same plans...The plans are very good you will have no problems. The best part is you come away with a GREAT work bench...Have fun
Peter


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Peter, Can you post pics of your finished bench, and possibly and in progress stages you may have? I am trying to get a feel for it...

Thanks...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Another thought crossed my mind, put a power bar at each end of the bench tied ito a extention cord so you can have lots of power options not to mention won't matter where the bench is located in the shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, that kind of actually goes without saying... I would rather if possible recess a double gang box into the cart and drop the cord out of the back through a pass through grommet, with maybe a cord winder on the back... Yeah, that would be sweet. I am going to need to wire it for the router anyway...


----------



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry it took so long.Here is a pic of my bench.You can see that I did not include the router.Now that I bought a new table saw I kind of wish that I built the router table into the bench.








This was the first wood project that I have done in a long long time. It was a fun build and I am happy with the out come.

Peter


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

wow, very nice bench. but there's a lot of stuff on top of it...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, my reasons for the bench project desire is for the router table partially. My vice, grinder, etc... are on my existing bench, and I am not getting rid of it, I am adding on... 

Can you tell me how much of what size lumber you picked up? The instructions list cut sizes, not raw sizes...


----------



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

Lets see 2 sheets of 3/4" cabinet ply
1 sheet of 3/4" MDF and some pine to cut the draw runners and spacers
I can email the cut plan that I drew if you like


----------



## Ran (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Plomanto,

Nice job on the bench!


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a nice looking workbench plomanto. If your offer stands I wouldn't mind have a copy of you cut plan.

TIA

Richard


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I would greatly appreciate that. TIA...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, I have the cut plan, I have the build plans, I have the lumber. I need to get the router table pieces drawer pulls and casters, and I think I am set to go. After the fencing, siding, windows, paint and flooring that is...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You did a nice job on that work bench plomanto. That is the bench I would like to build. I will definitely build in capacity for a router, as it would be my main router table. I would also incorporate metal roller drawer glides, as Daryl suggested. We live in pretty much the same area, with high humidity and very changeable conditions. The suggestion to build in power bars is another good one. I think I will also look at adding a vise at one end too. Nice to see someone has built one, and it looks really good.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi dbhost

I don't think you would have any great difficulty building this bench. If you build the carcass first you can always use the bench, and build the drawers as you go along.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I was figuring as much. I am wanting to set up like the plan shows with the T-track and all. The router plate though is going to be a Craftsman unit as I had recently been given one. The Ryobi bolts right up and the collet is dead center. I am pretty happy with it.


----------

